# GO-435 Inverted Oil System



## dlprince (Jun 8, 2010)

<div style=": rgb(255, 255, 255); margin-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-weight: normal; font-size: 12px; ">I posted this in another section and couldn't figure out how to move it, so I am posting here again.<div style=": rgb(255, 255, 255); margin-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-weight: normal; font-size: 12px; ">
<div style=": rgb(255, 255, 255); margin-left: 0px; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px; border-top-width: 0px; border-right-width: 0px; border-bottom-width: 0px; border-left-width: 0px; border-style: initial; border-color: initial; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-weight: normal; font-size: 12px; ">I have an airplane with a GO-435 engine on it. I am adding a Raven inverted oil system but am not sure where to make the inverted oil supply connection. On other engines I have used the breather connection or the vacuum pad of the inverted supply. On this engine the breather is on the forward end of the case and the vacuum pad is low on the accessory case. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

